# 2009 Pro Cycling Calendar



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Does any one know where there is a comprehensive calendar listing of all of the major pro events for 2009. I googled a bit and could not come up with anything. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

In this particular case, the UCI is your friend. :wink:

http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMjQ


----------



## Susan Walker (Mar 21, 2008)

rogger said:


> http://www.uci.ch/templates/UCI/UCI2/layout.asp?MenuId=MTUyMjQ


Ah thanks. A few weeks ago when I looked it wasn't there yet.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Try here too:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/


----------

